# "Toothy Tabs"



## BattleGnome (Apr 5, 2017)

I just came across this video on YouTube. Lush apparently as a toothpaste alternative in the form of compressed powder tablets (and apparently poor manufacturing practices).

There have been many threads on making tooth soap and comments about the coconut oil based alternatives out there. Has anyone used these tablets before or a powder in general? 

Once upon a time I used baking soda to brush my teeth but that got unruly quick even though I loved what it did for my teeth. Thinking out loud here:

75% baking soda (or more)
20% xylitol 
5% ac
Flavor oil/EO to bind
Maybe coconut oil?

Form like a bath bomb using a lip balm filling tray for tablets 

I still need to double check my research (I got super excited) but could it work?


----------



## earlene (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow, that's interesting.  Sounds like a good trial.  Xylitol is supposed to be beneficial to the teeth and mouth in general, so I believe it is a far better choice than the saccharin Lush uses.  But I think that's a lot of baking soda.  If you had a problem with straight baking soda before, I'm wondering if it might be too much?  The use of CO seems to make sense as it usually tastes better straight than some other oils, at least in my opinion. (Although, I understand it tastes awful after it becomes soap.)  I believe the black pepper oil is used for its antibacterial properties and for enhancing circulation so when choosing your EO blend, maybe keep that in mind and choose an EO with similar properties if you don't have or don't want to order any black pepper oil.

I recently switched to using tooth soap 100% of the time and am quite happy with the result, but this sounds like an interesting alternative.  I had no idea anyone was making a fizzy tooth tab type of product.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Apr 5, 2017)

Tablets usually require a lot of pressure and some kind of binder to hold together.  You can find presses online.


----------



## makemineirish (Apr 5, 2017)

I have made and used this recipe on Wellness Mama before and been happy with it.  I omitted the diatomaceous earth but did include the optional trace minerals (budget buster ingredient). 

https://wellnessmama.com/2500/remineralizing-toothpaste/

I wasn't all that good about keeping us resupplied with "fresh" toothpaste and have been using Earthpaste in cinnamon or lemon flavors of late.


----------



## cerelife (Apr 7, 2017)

I've used Lush's Toothy Tabs and Tooth Powder exclusively for a couple of years and I love both options!
When they re-vamped their line last year (doing away with my favorite "Chou Chou, I Love You" flavor), I started researching how to make my own. I tried several combinations, including everything in your ingredient list, as well as a bunch of other things. I even bought a tablet press...
While mine were usable, they just weren't anywhere near as good as what Lush offers so I abandoned the idea. I truly hope that you have better luck and if you want my tablet press, PM me and I'll send it to you as I have no use for it!!

Oh, and BTW...Boom is one of my least favorite of the Toothy Tabs! Sparkle is my current favorite and I love the Atomic tooth powder


----------



## WeaversPort (Apr 7, 2017)

Growing up, my grandma used to have a small cup of baking soda she'd brush her teeth with. And occasionally she'd add salt for an extra clean. I remember being small and she'd make me my own batch. I'd dip my toothbrush in and brush my teeth. 

Wow, I hadn't thought about that in forever..

You might find this article on DIY toothpaste interesting 

The Best and Worst Toothpaste Ingredients [Plus 2 DIY Recipes]

Update: you might also find this recipe as something to play with - minus the glycerin and subbing in coconut. 

http://www.mariasself.com/p/i-have-to-admit-that-i-used-to-have.html?m=1


----------



## Scott Damon (Mar 16, 2021)

cerelife said:


> I've used Lush's Toothy Tabs and Tooth Powder exclusively for a couple of years and I love both options!
> When they re-vamped their line last year (doing away with my favorite "Chou Chou, I Love You" flavor), I started researching how to make my own. I tried several combinations, including everything in your ingredient list, as well as a bunch of other things. I even bought a tablet press...
> While mine were usable, they just weren't anywhere near as good as what Lush offers so I abandoned the idea. I truly hope that you have better luck and if you want my tablet press, PM me and I'll send it to you as I have no use for it!!


Hello, I am currently trying to make this product, can you please tell me the press that you got that was able to make small tablets? Thank you.


----------

